# question about pundamilia nyererei species...



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

i have this fish that i believe is mwanza
















unless someone can tell better... it was identified to this point using unidentified cichlid section.
question is, if i look up this fish for example, i get like 20 different looks. is there a site or book that gives a concrete discription and or pictures?

i bought this guy labeled as a mwanza as well, but his underside is near black and just about stays black.








any ideas?


----------

